# Moving to Bergen-Op-Zoom from Scotland



## tommy1711 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello!
I have been offered a new job and opportunity to further my career in the Netherlands. I will be put in accommodation for the first 6months and if I decide I like the country a will be moving there permanently. I've looked into as much as a can about property wage tax and all the common things you must know.

What I want to really know is what is Bergen-Op-Zoom like to live.

Is it easy enough to find Dutch language lessons.

How would I go about applying for a Dutch driving licence as I just started lessons here in Scotland.

Any information from someone living there or near would be of great help.

Thanks!


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

tommy1711 said:


> Hello!
> I have been offered a new job and opportunity to further my career in the Netherlands. I will be put in accommodation for the first 6months and if I decide I like the country a will be moving there permanently.


Bad strategy. The amount of bureaucracy is overwhelming and discouraging. You'll have to pay insurance form day one and register to the local Council withing five days. You can't wait 6 months to do that, or you'll have to pay hefty fines.


tommy1711 said:


> Is it easy enough to find Dutch language lessons.


You'll have to contact the local ROC. They will redirect you to a local college that teaches NT2 for foreigners. Usually classes start in January and August. It's no cheap (usually about 600 euros for 4 months) and in my view pointless. If you need to learn another language, invest into German.


----------



## tommy1711 (Mar 12, 2014)

Gioppino said:


> Bad strategy. The amount of bureaucracy is overwhelming and discouraging. You'll have to pay insurance form day one and register to the local Council withing five days. You can't wait 6 months to do that, or you'll have to pay hefty fines.
> 
> You'll have to contact the local ROC. They will redirect you to a local college that teaches NT2 for foreigners. Usually classes start in January and August. It's no cheap (usually about 600 euros for 4 months) and in my view pointless. If you need to learn another language, invest into German.


Thanks for your reply! A won't be under a Dutch pay roll al still be under the uk as the company am working for are based there. I will be paid through there payroll I have the option if I decided to stay permanently if I want to take a Dutch contract that a mostly likely won't due to the high tax rates. 


Thanks for the tip on the courses al decide when I'm over there what time I have fortunately it's a very well paid position in the aviation industry so am not to concerned about how much the course would cost if it helped me live there easier.


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

tommy1711 said:


> Thanks for your reply! A won't be under a Dutch pay roll al still be under the uk as the company am working for are based there. I will be paid through there payroll I have the option if I decided to stay permanently if I want to take a Dutch contract that a mostly likely won't due to the high tax rates.


You still have the obligation to register with the local Council and pay health insurance if you plan to stay more than 4 months in the next 6 months. This is unrelated to where you get the money from.


----------



## candrei (Mar 15, 2014)

Gioppino said:


> You still have the obligation to register with the local Council and pay health insurance if you plan to stay more than 4 months in the next 6 months. This is unrelated to where you get the money from.


Correct.


----------

